# Newer truck!



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

After almost 8 years it was time for an upgrade. My 97 ford f250 7.3l was a good truck but I needed something different and I couldn't pass up this deal. I bought a 2002 ford f-250 5.4l, 75xxx miles. I paid $14k. The only bad thing is that it's yellow.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Put a cap on it and a flashing stop sign and haul kids to school when not plowing. Looks pretty clean.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

In high school I had a big old 4 door Buick that was yellow like that. Kids called it the Maxi Taxi!

That's a cool truck because it's different. I like it.


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

Looks like its in good shape. 

But idk about $14,000...

although i must say 7.3 > 5.4 any day...


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Hmmmm. I bought an 04 F350 with a MM2 on it and 64K on the clock for 6500 a cpl months back. You paid double what that truck is worth, unless I am missing something huge here....

I was hoping it was at least a diesel, man you got HOSED... What the hell were you thinking??


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

ducaticorse;1560399 said:


> Hmmmm. I bought an 04 F350 with a MM2 on it and 64K on the clock for 6500 a cpl months back. You paid double what that truck is worth, unless I am missing something huge here....
> 
> I was hoping it was at least a diesel, man you got HOSED...


Even with a NEW plow on it that would be a bit steep.

Last summer I bought a 02 ext cab short bed v-10 with 206,000 miles on it for $6800.

I'm surprised this one was that much even with only 75k miles.

Had it been a 7.3L diesel with those miles it would have been a deal at that price.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

BPS#1;1560406 said:


> Even with a NEW plow on it that would be a bit steep.
> 
> Last summer I bought a 02 ext cab short bed v-10 with 206,000 miles on it for $6800.
> 
> ...


There is no way in hell this truck cost 14K. I just dont believe it. With the mileage in nice condition, no rus,t at the most it would fetch seven thousand MAYBE 8 with the plow.

I bought a black 04 single cab with 64K and an 8ft MM2 on it two months ago for 6500. I had to put two manifolds on it but Jesus, 14K???


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I was gonna say thats a little much and I wouldn't pay more than 6 grand maybe 7 with the plow. You got taken, my friend.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

On KBB an 02 with 75k miles, perfect condition, private party is less than 10 grand with a plow.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

I forgot to mention the 02 I bought was fully loaded with every Lariat option that existed in 02.
Even with the high miles high book was still around $8500.


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

ducaticorse;1560399 said:


> Hmmmm. I bought an 04 F350 with a MM2 on it and 64K on the clock for 6500 a cpl months back. You paid double what that truck is worth, unless I am missing something huge here....
> 
> I was hoping it was at least a diesel, man you got HOSED... What the hell were you thinking??


14k for a 02 5.4 with plow is high, any thing brand new on it? Motor, tranny? It looks really clean.

6500.- for a a clean 04 with 64k and a plow is unbelievably low, as in really, I don't believe you.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

I bought it from a dealer. I know I paid a little much for it but there is bothing I can do now.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Pennings Garden;1560433 said:


> 14k for a 02 5.4 with plow is high, any thing brand new on it? Motor, tranny? It looks really clean.
> 
> 6500.- for a a clean 04 with 64k and a plow is unbelievably low, as in really, I don't believe you.


I have the bill of sale and pictures plus the title if you'd like. I have zero reason to lie. Besides, anyone with half a brain knows that the op got straight jacked on his purchase. I don't need to cite my own experience to point that out.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Glenn Lawn Care;1560443 said:


> I bought it from a dealer. I know I paid a little much for it but there is bothing I can do now.


Didnt you at least look up the book on it? I hate to beat a dead horse, but you literally paid twice as much as you should have for that truck, not "a little much"..


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Pennings Garden;1560433 said:


> 14k for a 02 5.4 with plow is high, any thing brand new on it? Motor, tranny? It looks really clean.
> 
> 6500.- for a a clean 04 with 64k and a plow is unbelievably low, as in really, I don't believe you.


And here she is. With the company lettering still on the side. Feel free to give them a call and find out for yourself ;-)


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Whatever you paid Glenn - I bet it feels good to upgrade! Thumbs Up


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

Since I'm from the same area I'm going to defend the purchase. There is no way in H.E. double hockey sticks you can get that yellow truck in this area for 7k. That truck most likely came from some state agency and similar trucks tend to go at the state auction for 10k plus. There isn't a decent plow truck for sale for under 12k here that I can find. We have some of the biggest piles of crap on Craigslist going for $4500 He may have been on the high end but certainly not double. 
None of that matters now, I like itThumbs Up


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

ducaticorse;1560447 said:


> Didnt you at least look up the book on it? I hate to beat a dead horse, but you literally paid twice as much as you should have for that truck, not "a little much"..


Blue book value is $11.651,- he paid 14K, double would be 23K

OP does the 14K maybe include all taxes and registration?


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

SSS Inc.;1560463 said:


> Since I'm from the same area I'm going to defend the purchase. There is no way in H.E. double hockey sticks you can get that yellow truck in this area for 7k. That truck most likely came from some state agency and similar trucks tend to go at the state auction for 10k plus. There isn't a decent plow truck for sale for under 12k here that I can find. We have some of the biggest piles of crap on Craigslist going for $4500 He may have been on the high end but certainly not double.
> None of that matters now, I like itThumbs Up


Well in that case, I have a black 04 F350 single cab with new manifolds, new tires and breaks with a 8ft mm2 for sale for 16 grand. I will deliver it for FREE.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Pennings Garden;1560465 said:


> Blue book value is $11.651,- he paid 14K, double would be 23K
> 
> OP does the 14K maybe include all taxes and registration?


LOL, I don't know where you got your info from, but this is NADA (what the dealers use)

http://www.nadaguides.com/Cars/2001/Ford/F250-Super-Duty-Pickup-3-4-Ton-V8/Regular-Cab-XL-4WD/Values

Like I said, he paid DOUBLE.


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

http://www.kbb.com/ford/f250-super-...ll=d&pricetype=retail&anchor=true&anchor=true

the truck you looked up is a 01, and did not see a plow listed, what else did you enter wrong?

and yes a dealer will use that to price your trade in, they sure as hell don't use it to set their sales price


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Pennings Garden;1560465 said:


> Blue book value is $11.651,- he paid 14K, double would be 23K
> 
> OP does the 14K maybe include all taxes and registration?


Yeah that's all included! I did look up what its worth but it has new tires brakes tranny flush. It was a city truck. The frame is so unbelievably clean as is the rest of the truck. Its hard to find plow trucks up here that are nice. This truck never had a plow on it either.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Pennings Garden;1560484 said:


> http://www.kbb.com/ford/f250-super-...ll=d&pricetype=retail&anchor=true&anchor=true
> 
> the truck you looked up is a 01, and did not see a plow listed, what else did you enter wrong?
> 
> and yes a dealer will use that to price your trade in, they sure as hell don't use it to set their sales price


The dealer can set price at anything they want to. Doesnt mean you have to pay that price. I thought he had purchased an 01, anyway, the difference in pricing is negligible. NO ONE uses KBB anymore because they are entirely out of touch with the market. It's like buying a TGS07 at northern tool for 2600 then going to Central parts where you can but the same unit for 1650. KBB is the biggest joke out there....

BUT, whatever makes you feel better at the end of the day.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Glenn Lawn Care;1560491 said:


> Yeah that's all included! I did look up what its worth but it has new tires brakes tranny flush. It was a city truck. The frame is so unbelievably clean as is the rest of the truck. Its hard to find plow trucks up here that are nice. This truck never had a plow on it either.


Not that it matters at all what I think, but I am happy that you found a nice truck that you are happy with. I spend more time doing market research, on these things, buying and selling all the time. It's a bit of a hobby of mine, so don't mind me.. Congratulations!!.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Ah man! Well, congrats on your upgrade, but ditching an OBS powerstroke for that truck is almost a sin.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

ducaticorse;1560495 said:


> Not that it matters at all what I think, but I am happy that you found a nice truck that you are happy with. I spend more time doing market research, on these things, buying and selling all the time. It's a bit of a hobby of mine, so don't mind me.. Congratulations!!.


I think you should buy everything you can and ship them all to Minnesota. I would have bought your black truck in a heart beat. The problem is so would 50 other guys. It does look like you have dent at the top rail of your box so that may be why it was so cheap. You can be our truck importer. Trust me, you got a good deal and the op didn't pay anything near double.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

SSS Inc.;1560543 said:


> I think you should buy everything you can and ship them all to Minnesota. I would have bought your black truck in a heart beat. The problem is so would 50 other guys. It does look like you have dent at the top rail of your box so that may be why it was so cheap. You can be our truck importer. Trust me, you got a good deal and the op didn't pay anything near double.


As with a lot of things, geographic differences can alter pricing drastically. Yes, the box has more than a few dents in it. So does the rear bumper that you can't see in the picture. There are just so many of those trucks in my area like the one he purchased for far, far less. I can show you links to them, but that would be a moot point given the difference in locations.

The gears in my head are actually spinning here thinking about sending trucks your way lol. I wonder if I have any long lost family or Army buddies in those parts????

All this is contingent on you guys sending Boston some of your excess snow, Deal?


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

Being a shopper in the same market he got what our market has. For the year, mileage, condition he paid what they are selling for.

3 months ago it would be a different price and in april it would go back down. Mostly due to the timing of the purchase he paid what he paid. It will be a good truck for him.


----------



## ygim (Feb 16, 2010)

great looking truck


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

powerstroke prices but no power at all!


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

randomb0b123;1560582 said:


> powerstroke prices but no power at all!


My 5.4 pulls my 753 and trailer just fine.....!!


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor (Dec 15, 2008)

I'll chime in being that I browse the same market constantly. He didn't get raked, but I wouldn't say he got a deal. He paid a fair price for what it is. In comparison, just picked up my 02 2500hd crew cab, 6.0l, LT package with mounts but no plow, 100k miles, for 9k. Being that the OP's truck was a city truck, you can at least know that it was maintained. Anyways, congrats on the upgrade. No sense in paying the extra costs for a diesel if you really don't need one. Im sure that truck will serve you well for years to come. I remember seeing your obs power stroke , Im sure it was a good truck but Im sure you don't mind having something that's not a rust bucket!


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

ducaticorse;1560586 said:


> My 5.4 pulls my 753 and trailer just fine.....!!


the 5.4 i drive tows ok down steep hills


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice looking truck! Hope you enjoy it and it makes you some $$$!!!!! Had a CBR900RR in my younger days that same color!!!!!


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

KL&M Snow Div.;1560535 said:


> Ah man! Well, congrats on your upgrade, but ditching an OBS powerstroke for that truck is almost a sin.


To bad you don't live near me....... ive got a 97 4x4 f-350 srw that Id LOVE to sell ya. That SOB is in the shop constantly!!! In my opinion he made good decision. When his truck starts missing he doesnt have to replace a freaking 500 dollar injector!!!

My OBS has been a nightmare since the day I brought it home from the original owner with 127K on it. Id own another one, but youd have to give it to me.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

You paid 5-6k too much for an ugly color truck


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Hell i paid 10k out the door for my Cummins with 100k. No way in hell i would pay 4k more for a 5.4 liter ford lol.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

THEGOLDPRO;1561643 said:


> You paid 5-6k too much for an ugly color truck


Brickman trucks arent particularly pretty neither but ppl remember them..... ppl will get to know a truck that stands out like that......... Id own it in a heartbeat!!!! Well, i take that back, no more fords for me, i done learned my ford lesson but if it were a chev that color, id own it!!! LOL


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

THEGOLDPRO;1561645 said:


> Hell i paid 10k out the door for my Cummins with 100k. No way in hell i would pay 4k more for a 5.4 liter ford lol.


And ill say it again, when your truck starts missing and it needs an injector that costs an arm and a let he will simply buy a $5 spark plug. Sheesh, you boys and your diesels think its the only thing to own. They have there place, and in my opinion thats in semis and tractors. gas motors have pushed snow for YEEEEEAAAAARRRSSSS. With no problems..... Your talking about a truck with an engine that can be replaced for less than an injector job............. Some folks just like it simple...... I learned my diesel lesson.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

And he could have bought my 06 f250 for 10k... and its diesel.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

http://maine.craigslist.org/cto/3511580190.html

theres this one up here in maine for 10k, oh wait its mine haha


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

90plow;1561655 said:


> And he could have bought my 06 f250 for 10k... and its diesel.


Yep he sure could have!!!! And he could have had it at the repair shop once a month with the rest of those year ford diesels.............. If ford has one motor figured out, its the 5.4 which he has.......... Everyone knows the mid 2000 year diesels were repair hogs.......


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Annndddd now this becomes a 6.0 argument thread..


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

WilliamOak;1561685 said:


> Annndddd now this becomes a 6.0 argument thread..


Naahh im done with the thread, but folks should really hult up on the bashing on this dudes truck. Its what he wanted. I like it.

to the op, don't let none of the negatives get to ya. It pushes snow and as you said its in great shape. Id pay a little extra for a well taken care of truck any day no matter what NADA saids.

Good luck with your new truck......


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

snowcrazy;1561650 said:


> And ill say it again, when your truck starts missing and it needs an injector that costs an arm and a let he will simply buy a $5 spark plug. Sheesh, you boys and your diesels think its the only thing to own. They have there place, and in my opinion thats in semis and tractors. gas motors have pushed snow for YEEEEEAAAAARRRSSSS. With no problems..... Your talking about a truck with an engine that can be replaced for less than an injector job............. Some folks just like it simple...... I learned my diesel lesson.


You clearly know absolutely nothing about diesels so ill leave you alone. I can buy brand new Bosch 40hp over stock injectors from ebay for $250 bucks for the set. And a monkey could install them, Either way im not worried, Cummins don't have injector issues like ford and chevys do.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

ducaticorse;1560412 said:


> There is no way in hell this truck cost 14K. I just dont believe it. ....., 14K???


It's true ... Grandview sold it to him.....

It came with a fat chick in the passenger seat for a night of fun and loving. If he had spent $15K he could have had Pam Anderson, but he just couldn't swing the extra payment amount.....


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

THEGOLDPRO;1561706 said:


> You clearly know absolutely nothing about diesels so ill leave you alone. I can buy brand new Bosch 40hp over stock injectors from ebay for $250 bucks for the set. And a monkey could install them, Either way im not worried, Cummins don't have injector issues like ford and chevys do.


You know what maybe I don't know everything about diesels but If you think there not more maintanance that gas engines then your the one who knows nothing. Im no mechanic and do not do my own repairs on my truck but when the one hunk of crap diesel i do own (97 powerstroke) has injectors go bad its BIG money to have them done.......

with all that being said, for some odd reason it doesnt seem like the dodge trucks seem to have the injector issues. I wish my entrance into the world of diesels woul have been a dodge because im ruined now. I have just dumped and dumped and dumped money into this ford while I have a fleet of gas chevrolet trucks that just simply don't have problems hardly ever.......


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

snowcrazy;1561650 said:


> And ill say it again, when your truck starts missing and it needs an injector that costs an arm and a let he will simply buy a $5 spark plug. Sheesh, you boys and your diesels think its the only thing to own. They have there place, and in my opinion thats in semis and tractors. gas motors have pushed snow for YEEEEEAAAAARRRSSSS. With no problems..... Your talking about a truck with an engine that can be replaced for less than an injector job............. Some folks just like it simple...... I learned my diesel lesson.


you must not be aware of a 5.4s amazing ability to remove spark plugs by themselves and the falling off exhaust manifolds


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

randomb0b123;1561786 said:


> you must not be aware of a 5.4s amazing ability to remove spark plugs by themselves and the falling off exhaust manifolds


lol its like magic, Nothing like blowing a spark plug out of the block and having to heli-coil a new one in.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

snowcrazy;1561741 said:


> You know what maybe I don't know everything about diesels but If you think there not more maintanance that gas engines then your the one who knows nothing. Im no mechanic and do not do my own repairs on my truck but when the one hunk of crap diesel i do own (97 powerstroke) has injectors go bad its BIG money to have them done.......
> 
> with all that being said, for some odd reason it doesnt seem like the dodge trucks seem to have the injector issues. I wish my entrance into the world of diesels woul have been a dodge because im ruined now. I have just dumped and dumped and dumped money into this ford while I have a fleet of gas chevrolet trucks that just simply don't have problems hardly ever.......


Im not saying diesels are cheap to maintain by any means, That's why you have to learn to do work your self instead of paying some thief mechanic to do all the work for you. I do not however think diesels break more then gas trucks do, they just cost more to fix usually when they do. Again that goes back to doing your own work and not paying a mechanic.

Also althoe chevys might nit have as many problems mechanically, their build quality is complete garbage, the interiors fall apart like they were made of glass. And the gas 6.0 is a gutless pig.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Don't really know why people are going out of their way to bash this guy on his truck? We have all paid to much for vehicles new or used. They never seem to be worth what we pay. I'm not saying he over paid or not, he's happy about it, so good enough. Looks like a really nice truck.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

WIPensFan;1562038 said:


> Don't really know why people are going out of their way to bash this guy on his truck? We have all paid to much for vehicles new or used. They never seem to be worth what we pay. I'm not saying he over paid or not, he's happy about it, so good enough. Looks like a really nice truck.


Lets be honest he over paid by 5-6k. point blank. Now with that said lets move an and continue to make fun of the 6.0 ford.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

THEGOLDPRO;1562039 said:


> Lets be honest he over paid by 5-6k. point blank. Now with that said lets move an and continue to make fun of the 6.0 ford.


Yeah, lets do this to everyone that post a picture of any piece of equipment they buy, so we can feel better about ourselves.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

WIPensFan;1562046 said:


> Yeah, lets do this to everyone that post a picture of any piece of equipment they buy, so we can feel better about ourselves.


Glad we understand each other now.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

randomb0b123;1561786 said:


> you must not be aware of a 5.4s amazing ability to remove spark plugs by themselves and the falling off exhaust manifolds


True dat, just did both my manis on an 04. They had quarter size wholes in them. I hear its pretty awesome when they pass a plug too. haha.

That being said, my good friend just got his 6. deez back at a tune of $5800... F THAT.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Dogplow Dodge;1561709 said:


> It's true ... Grandview sold it to him.....
> 
> It came with a fat chick in the passenger seat for a night of fun and loving. If he had spent $15K he could have had Pam Anderson, but he just couldn't swing the extra payment amount.....


Very funny...


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

That is why I don't post anything anymore on here! No one has anything good to say about anything. I don't give a flying [email protected]#$ if you think I paid to much for it or don't like the color. The are a lot of nice people on here but majority of everyone is a d bag!


----------



## mackclmodel (Jul 3, 2012)

Glenn Lawn Care;1562201 said:


> That is why I don't post anything anymore on here! No one has anything good to say about anything. I don't give a flying [email protected]#$ if you think I paid to much for it or don't like the color. The are a lot of nice people on here but majority of everyone is a d bag!


I coudn't of said it anty better myself. That's what happens when there's no snow, everyone gets there panties all in a bunch. Worse than old ladies. Nice truck by the way and I like the color


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I think this may be fitting now.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Glenn Lawn Care;1562201 said:


> That is why I don't post anything anymore on here! No one has anything good to say about anything. I don't give a flying [email protected]#$ if you think I paid to much for it or don't like the color. The are a lot of nice people on here but majority of everyone is a d bag!


You're just mad you paid too much and got municipal yellow for a paint job....

Just messin with ya...


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

i love it good stuff goldpro


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Glenn Lawn Care;1562201 said:


> That is why I don't post anything anymore on here! No one has anything good to say about anything. ........ The are a lot of nice people on here but majority of everyone is a d bag!


Since you were the one who inspected the truck, and decided to buy it, it must have met the criteria you were looking for in a nice used vehicle. Even if you did pay too much, and I'm not saying you did because I have no clue what the value of the truck really is, then that's your choice and you have to live with it.... either good or bad. Hopefully you picked a good one that you will have little or no issues with.

It is a good looking truck, and I'm not even a Ford "only" guy. I've had fords, chebbys and chrysler products, and each has it's own perks and downsides.

Good luck with the new ride...


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Glenn Lawn Care;1562201 said:


> That is why I don't post anything anymore on here! No one has anything good to say about anything. I don't give a flying [email protected]#$ if you think I paid to much for it or don't like the color. The are a lot of nice people on here but majority of everyone is a d bag!


And for what it's worth, all these forums are public. Meaning that what you post will always be up for discussion/debate. One should assume that whenever posting anything on here, and thus be prepared to hear pros and cons of what is contained in your post whether you intentionally solicited those opinions or not.

I for one learned that trucks up by you go for double what they go for where I live (Boston MA). I did not realize there was such a drastic difference in pricing in MN. Market sets the value, and I assume from what I've learned on this thread that a decent truck is very hard to come by up there.

So in closing, don't get so bent out of shape calling people d bags and what not. If you didn't want anyone's opinion of the truck, you shouldn't have posted the pic, and you DEFINITELY shouldn't have posted what you paid for it. You did good not to mention what must be a ridiculously high interest rate on a 14K loan on a 12 year old truck, so at least you have that going for you..

Take care of her, and enjoy! Here's to making money!!!!!!!


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

randomb0b123;1561786 said:


> you must not be aware of a 5.4s amazing ability to remove spark plugs by themselves and the falling off exhaust manifolds


Oh im aware of it but of the handful of my friends that have them have had great luck with them and they use them hard........... one of them just did lose a motor and the truck had 288K on it but has never had a problem with it and he has used this truck way harder than most would a f150. I can even say that is impressive and im no ford fan.

Its just like the chevy 6.0 gas engines. There known for manifold bolts break but Of all of them weve got in our fleet we have had zero break. Not all of them are gonna have that problem....

Every vehicle has its bads and goods but from what I can see when it comes to ford trucks the one low maintanence engine they have had is the 5.4. There diesels sure arent to be bragged on thats for sure........ Maintanence wise i mean. I drove a 6 litre diesel ford and was super impressed with the power and sound.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

THEGOLDPRO;1562033 said:


> Im not saying diesels are cheap to maintain by any means, That's why you have to learn to do work your self instead of paying some thief mechanic to do all the work for you. I do not however think diesels break more then gas trucks do, they just cost more to fix usually when they do. Again that goes back to doing your own work and not paying a mechanic.
> 
> Also althoe chevys might nit have as many problems mechanically, their build quality is complete garbage, the interiors fall apart like they were made of glass. And the gas 6.0 is a gutless pig.


wow, not sure where your coming up with some of this stuff. I am a chevy guy but not being bias here. My family Owns nothing but chevy trucks. Mostly gas. We work all them and we never have problems with interiors falling apart...... EVER. as for the 6 litre gas trucks being pigs? Were pushing snow here man. Were never over 1/4 throttle pushing heavy wet snow. I guess if your calling it a pic comparing it to diesels. Well yeah I understand that.

I will end this post with this though. My family couldnt BELIEVE that i went cross lines from chevy to ford because I had so much good luck with the chevy trucks but I thought Id see what all the hype was on these 7.3 diesel trucks. Bought a 97 powerstroke Diesel. Wow what a mistake. Not picking on ford but man its just always in the shop for something weather it be tranny, injectors, you name it. Im not sure how many parts on that truck arent new from breaking mechanically. And I can tell ya now that the 6.0 gas trucks we have pull our enclosed trailers WAY better than the OBS powerstroke. Even with the chip I added for towing it still loses steam going up some of our large long hills where our chevys hold 60 up them............. 6 litre gas engines are far from a gutless pig when it comes to gas motors. They eat gas, ill give ya that but reliability??? There great for us.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

snowcrazy;1562278 said:


> Oh im aware of it but of the handful of my friends that have them have had great luck with them and they use them hard........... one of them just did lose a motor and the truck had 288K on it but has never had a problem with it and he has used this truck way harder than most would a f150. I can even say that is impressive and im no ford fan.
> 
> Its just like the chevy 6.0 gas engines. There known for manifold bolts break but Of all of them weve got in our fleet we have had zero break. Not all of them are gonna have that problem....
> 
> Every vehicle has its bads and goods but from what I can see when it comes to ford trucks the one low maintanence engine they have had is the 5.4. There diesels sure arent to be bragged on thats for sure........ Maintanence wise i mean. I drove a 6 litre diesel ford and was super impressed with the power and sound.


i will admit you are right there. 6 liter fords with stock exhaust do sound great and they do have power in the off chance that they are not broken


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

THEGOLDPRO;1562033 said:


> Im not saying diesels are cheap to maintain by any means, That's why you have to learn to do work your self instead of paying some thief mechanic to do all the work for you. I do not however think diesels break more then gas trucks do, they just cost more to fix usually when they do. Again that goes back to doing your own work and not paying a mechanic.
> 
> Also althoe chevys might nit have as many problems mechanically, their build quality is complete garbage, the interiors fall apart like they were made of glass. And the gas 6.0 is a gutless pig.


Uhh, OK. Lets see here, we have 5 GM trucks, ranging from a 99 to a 2011. So far, the only interior complaint I've had is a piece of plastic trim on the seat belt pulley hanger thing is loose. Thats it. My old 2000 6.0 pushed snow better than a 350. My 04 6.0 pushes even better. Hell even my 5.3s push great. And the build quality is not perfect, but its damn good even though the plastics on the 2011 are cheap.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

2006Sierra1500;1562438 said:


> Uhh, OK. Lets see here, we have 5 GM trucks, ranging from a 99 to a 2011. So far, the only interior complaint I've had is a piece of plastic trim on the seat belt pulley hanger thing is loose. Thats it. My old 2000 6.0 pushed snow better than a 350. My 04 6.0 pushes even better. Hell even my 5.3s push great. And the build quality is not perfect, but its damn good even though the plastics on the 2011 are cheap.


When you say your "old 2000 6.0 pushed snow better than a 350" what are you talking about? No Ford ever came with a 350, and if you're talking about an F350, then you have a multitude of different engines to choose from, and then what truck are you talking about that was the 2000 6.0?. Lets talk facts try and compare apples to apples here if we're going to have a dik measuring contest.


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

I think it's a pretty sweet looking truck! Just get it lettered up and you'd be all set. A sharp looking, unique truck will attract attention and help your business. Well, unless you do a crappy job. Then everyone will remember NOT to call the guy with the bright yellow truck.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

ducaticorse;1562474 said:


> When you say your "old 2000 6.0 pushed snow better than a 350" what are you talking about? No Ford ever came with a 350, and if you're talking about an F350, then you have a multitude of different engines to choose from, and then what truck are you talking about that was the 2000 6.0?. Lets talk facts try and compare apples to apples here if we're going to have a dik measuring contest.


By 350 I meant 5.7 V8...


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

2006Sierra1500;1562488 said:


> By 350 I meant 5.7 V8...


Ah, makes sense now. Thanks for clearing that up.. Thumbs Up


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

2006Sierra1500;1562488 said:


> By 350 I meant 5.7 V8...


Agreed, we had several older chevrolet trucks with 350's that we got rid of just because we wanted some updated trucks and for tax reasons. our 6 litre trucks are more powerful but also more thirsty........ Both GREAT reliable engines....... Makes a person wonder why they quit making the 350 engine.......... those little 5.3 litre engines seem to also be super reliable. My buddy has a 2000 model yukon with the 5.3 engine. He bought it brand new. Used synthetic oil in that sucker and it has 210K miles on it now and It simply amazes me to ride in it. no tranny issues not nothing......... The only thing major he's done to it is gm put the brake line junction box in a crazy bad place on that thing and he had to have his brake lines redone...........


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

It's awesome this thread has transitioned from bashing a guy who paid way too much for his ford to a discussion about which chevy motor is best...


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

clearly the best Chevy motor is the old 6.5 diesel


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

randomb0b123;1562421 said:


> i will admit you are right there. 6 liter fords with stock exhaust do sound great and they do have power in the off chance that they are not broken


I have a funny story on how i found out that they sounded and ran great!!!

I live in southern ohio and we have some fellas from Georgia come and deer hunt every year. My grand parents have a large farm and i got them permission to hunt BUT my grandpa is borderline crazy when it comes to foreign vehicles. He retired from ford and you know how some folks are. He simply will tell someone with a toyota pickup to leave and come back when they have an american vehicle. He's just a little beyond crazy about that.

Well I knew that the past few times that they came to my place to hunt they drove a 4 door toyota sr5....... I simply told them I got them permission to hunt on my gpas under the situation that they can drive a chev, ford, dodge truck. I explained the situation to them and they said yeah no problems i have a ford truck also. So with that being said they showed up in an absolutely beautiful diesel ford...... Im not a ford fan But this truck was nice.

Anyways, I get a phone call from them. There at my gpas and the truck wont start (which is funny because gpa and i always give each other **** on the ford chev thing lol). So there sits this truck broke down at a retired ford employees farm. Anyways, I have no clue what was wrong with the truck but it sat for 3 days while they hunted. We tried and tried to start it. It would try to hit but just wouldnt start. The day they had to leave they were gonna have it fixed and come back and get it but get a rental to go home. He decided to try to start it one last time and he hit the key.... It started to cough. Ive never seen something so funny in my life, he held that ******* to the floor for about 5-6 seconds straight. He was so pissed at the truck I don't think he would have cared if it blew a rod out of it (hes a dentist, got money).

Anyways, I jumped in the truck with him so we could run it down the road and see how it acted. He held her to the floor when we got off my drive and I was impressed with the way it ran but way more impressed with the sound............... It truely did sound awesome IMO and he said it was stock....... To bad they have so many problems with them.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

THEGOLDPRO;1562510 said:


> clearly the best Chevy motor is the old 6.5 diesel


Now that motor was gutless....... I see some with a lot of miles on them but wow......


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

yup they sound like jets really whistly i love it


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

Glenn Lawn Care;1562201 said:


> That is why I don't post anything anymore on here! No one has anything good to say about anything. I don't give a flying [email protected]#$ if you think I paid to much for it or don't like the color. The are a lot of nice people on here but majority of everyone is a d bag!


Most are ass's.

Fyi anyone shopping for trucks in MN the cheapest 2000 or newer 4x4 chev 2500hd is a 04 ext cab 4x4 with 300k miles ex railroad $4995 (2wd are cheaper may and there also a couple 4x4's completely rusted out at junk dealers over 200 k miles for $3.5k but you would never put a logo on them). Cheapest 99 and newer superduty is about $4k with railroad tires on it, 300k miles, rust on lower fenders but not too bad.

I don't know if are market is that bad or just how dealer price for snow. Either way the glenn got a decent deal from a good dealer that had been gone through and brought up to good running condition.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

djagusch;1562606 said:


> Most are ass's.
> 
> Fyi anyone shopping for trucks in MN the cheapest 2000 or newer 4x4 chev 2500hd is a 04 ext cab 4x4 with 300k miles ex railroad $4995 (2wd are cheaper may and there also a couple 4x4's completely rusted out at junk dealers over 200 k miles for $3.5k but you would never put a logo on them). Cheapest 99 and newer superduty is about $4k with railroad tires on it, 300k miles, rust on lower fenders but not too bad.
> 
> I don't know if are market is that bad or just how dealer price for snow. Either way the glenn got a decent deal from a good dealer that had been gone through and brought up to good running condition.


Glenn got a good deal in MN. I won't argue that, because I don't know any better. But more than one person from other parts of the country feel he paid way too much through experience, not opinion. The only people who have backed the price he paid are other people from MN, so the market there must be TOUGH. You learn something new every day, and in the end, that's what this place is for. So if I'm an ass because the truck Glenn bought in MN for 14K is readily available here for 7K ALL DAY LONG, then I guess I', guilty as charged. If you don't believe me just do a quick check on CL in the Boston area, I found about ten the other day when this thread started to make sure I wasn't mistaken. I got a screaming deal on my 04, so I won't enter that into the equation, but that truck is city SURPLUS, and here in MA it would have sold for around 6-7 thousand dollars retail. At auction from the city it probably went for 3-4 thousand.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

http://newhaven.craigslist.org/cto/3510378983.html
http://longisland.craigslist.org/cto/3474693389.html
This ones a v10 with low miles
http://nwct.craigslist.org/cto/3516900455.html
This one is nice for only $6800
http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/bar/3528235643.html
http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/cto/3520192275.html

The list goes on and on, this was just a quick search on craigslist in my area. of some of the ones with lower miles. So yea like i said althoe his is a nice truck he paid WAYYYY too much money for it.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

THEGOLDPRO;1562860 said:


> http://newhaven.craigslist.org/cto/3510378983.html
> http://longisland.craigslist.org/cto/3474693389.html
> This ones a v10 with low miles
> http://nwct.craigslist.org/cto/3516900455.html
> ...


The 4th one down is interesting...he's willing to trade for a Cup or Nationwide stock car! :laughing:


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

People like their race cars I gues.... I've seen crazier trades considered. One lady emailed me asking to barter BDSM work from her in exchange for tree work.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

ducaticorse;1562874 said:


> People like their race cars I gues.... I've seen crazier trades considered. One lady emailed me asking to barter BDSM work from her in exchange for tree work.


So how hard did she whip you...


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

ducaticorse;1562874 said:


> People like their race cars I gues.... I've seen crazier trades considered. One lady emailed me asking to barter BDSM work from her in exchange for tree work.


Did she send a pic of her with the email?


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah she did send a pic. And no, didn't get whipped. Was an overall interesting experience...


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

so he paid what some would consider to be too much for a truck that is painted in a color some people don't like.... who cares??? something is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it....

but several people have acknowelged that the market in MN would yield those kind of prices. i am curious why the MN market would yield a price so much higher than the northeast? we have salt that eats these trucks up pretty good, so i can't imagine that its easier to find one in nice shape around here than out in MN?? is it just trucks that get big dollars out there? or cars too?


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

I wish I new someone personally in Minnesota. I would be trucking two up a week easy at those prices and doing that for winterbwork instead of snow removal.....


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;1562860 said:


> http://newhaven.craigslist.org/cto/3510378983.html
> http://longisland.craigslist.org/cto/3474693389.html
> This ones a v10 with low miles
> http://nwct.craigslist.org/cto/3516900455.html
> ...


Do a search on mn criagslist and you will notice higher prices.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

djagusch;1562998 said:


> Do a search on mn criagslist and you will notice higher prices.


I did that a couple days ago, and you're right about that.


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

linckeil;1562886 said:


> so he paid what some would consider to be too much for a truck that is painted in a color some people don't like.... who cares??? something is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it....
> 
> but several people have acknowelged that the market in MN would yield those kind of prices. i am curious why the MN market would yield a price so much higher than the northeast? we have salt that eats these trucks up pretty good, so i can't imagine that its easier to find one in nice shape around here than out in MN?? is it just trucks that get big dollars out there? or cars too?


Markets vary across the country. A lot of dealers bring stuff from the south or colorado I've noticed. Its no different in housing, I can't believe what some stuff goes for in cali, ct, etcm. While if I go down to ms they think our housing is high.

With how gas prices were the last 3yrs a lot of people who normally bought trucks for grocery getters didn't around here. Also the economy has started to pick up so a lot of contractors been also starting up or growing. I would say used vehicles in general are in shorter supply than 4 yrs ago.


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

ducaticorse;1563006 said:


> I did that a couple days ago, and you're right about that.


I bought a new 2009 chev2500hd in oct 09 for 24.3k otd, today on craigs I see the same equiped truck with 100k going for $18k, its crazy.


----------

